# Brahms - String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51 No. 2 - 2



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*I. Allegro non troppo *

Kioi Hall, Tokyo, Japan
October 17, 2008

SHANGHAI QUARTET

Weigang Li, violin
Yi-Wen Jiang, violin
Honggang Li, viola
Nicholas Tzavaras, cello

Also a fine performance of these chiese men, visiting Japan

rest of the quartet in comments


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

II. Andante moderato 
III. Quasi minuetto, moderato - Allegretto vivace


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

IV. Finale. Allegro con assai - Piu vivace


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

double post.............................................


----------

